

GTA4 Google Map With Street View - joeblau
http://www.gta4.net/map/

======
stack0v3erfl0w
If only it was done using iCEnhancer <http://i.imgur.com/adKTzcX.jpg>

~~~
Breakthrough
I just wish those kind of mods worked more "nicely" with multiplayer...
Although I still think with all the GTA4 graphics mods there are, I still
think it should quality for one of the current most realistic looking games
(definitely not with the default settings, however).

However... Regarding the OP, a Google Maps of Liberty City is really awesome
though. Imagine if someone hacked the cellphone in the game to run off an
Android emulator rendered to a screen overlay, and link it with the Google
Navigator app (that's a significant modification to the engine though so I
don't know if that would be possible, and _especially_ not on multiplayer
LOL).

~~~
btown
Why stop there? Get your modded GTA4 running through WINE on an Android phone,
and then you'll have a map inside a phone inside a map inside a phone!

~~~
BerislavLopac
Turtles all the way down... ;-)

------
devonbarrett
When GTAV comes out they should open source the code for 4! The amount of mods
and work people have put into the game is insane. The LCPDFR mod alone could
have been sold as a add on pack!

~~~
voltagex_
I'd say V will still use a modified version of the RAGE engine (GTA4, RDR, Max
Payne 3), so it won't (ever?) be released.

------
etcet
It's feasible to store the visual input to the player which could be used as a
model to base recreate the actual 3d world. The raw visual from many players
could be used to simulate a populous with head mounted cameras. It's a
potentially large data-set with a known value to test against.

------
chinpokomon
Hasn't this site, with street view, been around awhile. It has been awhile
since I've last played GTA4, but I remember using these street map views a
year or two ago.

~~~
landr0id
It has been. It recently popped back up on Reddit.

------
fidz
Is there any API for this? Especially for the street view?

~~~
Breakthrough
Right after I read your comment, I realized exactly how useful that might be.
From simply helping a friend stuck a particular point to doing entire game
walkthroughs/handbooks, his would be a pretty sweet addition to either
experience.

~~~
supergauntlet
Like have a walkthrough that's setup like google maps directions?

That would be very cool!

------
munimkazia
The geek side of me is really impressed. The gamer side of me is feeling bad
because this was the first GTA game which I could no longer play as my budget
machines couldn't keep up with the increasing demand from GPUs in this
series.Not that I am complaining.. I was never a serious enough gamer to spend
money on expensive GPUs.

I would have loved a map like this of GTA San Andreas.

------
habosa
Does anyone have any insight as to how this was created? I've never seen
anyone load non-Google data into Street View, that's very impressive.

~~~
robin_reala
Google have documentation on creating custom StreetView panoramas:
[https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/javascript/...](https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/javascript/streetview#CustomStreetView)

~~~
dangoldin
Very cool. And since it's all a 3D model it's a lot easier for them to
generate the panoramic files than taking actual photos.

------
catmanjan
Please god tell me this wasn't done manually...

~~~
Svip
According to a thread on the matter,[0] it appears it was done by a script.
However, it was not done in a recreated world, but in game.

Which means, they created a script that would walk around the world to
specific set coordinates, take screenshots in all directions. Then when done,
stitch the screenshots together to form the panorama pictures. Accordingly,
this took 140 hours. I am assuming a lack of processing power was influenced
by it.

Also, the thread reveals it was done in May 2011.

[0] <http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=476068>

~~~
tehwebguy
So they basically recreated the Google Maps car with a script.

~~~
Svip
Given the screenshots, I don't think the player is actually in a car at the
moment, but rather on foot. But in a sense, yes.

------
DigitalSea
Wow, just wow. This is impressive.

------
cyanbane
So I have seen these done multiple times for different MMOs, so what seems to
be so special about this one from GTA4? I have played GTA4 and I enjoyed it,
just trying to get a gauge about why this seems to be so amazing to some? (I
admit, certainly could legitimately be just something I am missing, is there
something about the game that makes this complicated?).

~~~
gabipurcaru
What other games do this? I didn't know there are others that have interactive
maps.

~~~
dbrian
DayZ - <http://dayzdb.com/map> <http://dayzmap.com/>

~~~
torbit
Doesn't have street view. I thought that was the point of the submission

